# mehrere Funktionen in einer aufrufen und onklick zuweisen



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke ich habe ein Anfängerproblem.
Ich berechne also verschiedene Werte mit Funktionen und will mir die berechneten Werte auch ausgeben lassen. Um jetzt nicht jedes Mal zur Berechnung einen Button klicken zu müssen würde ich gerne alles aufeinmal mit einem Klick berechnen. Habe mir das so gedacht, dass ich die Funktionen in einer anderen aufrufe (StartenAlle()) und dann mit onklick die Funktion StartenAlle() aufrufe. Leider berechnet er mir immer nur die erste Funktion (in dem Fall rphi_wert()).

Was mache ich falsch?

[Java]	 function StartenAlle()
	 {
		rphi_wert();
		bsp_wert();
		ra_wert();
		abstand_aus_wert();

	 };[/Java]

[XML]<!--  Berechnung Spiraldurchmesser -->
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_StartenAlle" id="btn_set_StartenAlle" 
	       value="Alle berechnen" onclick="StartenAlle()">	


	rphi = <input type="text" name="rphiwert" id="rphiwert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
	<!--  Berechnung Spiralbreite -->
	bsp = <input type="text" name="bspwert" id="bspwert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>

	<!--  Berechnung Radius Auslassquerschnitt -->	
	ra = <input type="text" name="rawert" id="rawert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>

	abstand_aus = <input type="text" name="abstand_auswert" id="abstand_auswert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>[/XML]


----------



## MQue (8. Feb 2010)

Schau dir mal den FireBug (im Firefox) an oder "
	
	
	
	





```
Extras -> Fehlerkonsole
```
", da bekommst du sicher einen Fehler.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

Hast du dich mit Java und Javascript vertan?


----------



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

>>Hast du dich mit Java und Javascript vertan?

Macht das jetzt einen Unterschied?


----------



## nrg (8. Feb 2010)

du bist hier in einem Java Forum und Java!=Javascript

Hier sind allerdings auch vereinzelt Leute, die sich mit JS auskennen. Wenn ein Mod. den Thread verschieben könnte, findet sich vllt einer, der dir helfen kann.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

p4nth3r hat gesagt.:


> Macht das jetzt einen Unterschied?



Außer das das Thema damit im falschen Forum steht nicht  Du fragst ja auch nicht in einem Autoforum wie du dein Fahrrad repariert. Ist aber egal - war ja nur ein Hinweis.


----------



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

Ja ok, also ich bin eben Anfänger...in welches Forum müsste ich denn Deiner Meinung reinschreiben? Oder besser: hast Du trotzdem einen Vorschlag, auch wenn es im falchen Forum steht? Ich denke das Problem liegt hier eben im Java Code und nicht im HTML Code....


----------



## MQue (8. Feb 2010)

Also nochmal, bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung in "
	
	
	
	





```
Extras->Fehlerkonsole
```
" wenn du deinen Button klickst?


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

p4nth3r hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke das Problem liegt hier eben im Java Code und nicht im HTML Code....


 Javascript! Nicht Java 

Zeig mal deinen ganzen Code...


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function StartenAlle(){
    a();
    b();
    c();
    d();
};
function a(){
    alert("a!");
};
function b(){
    alert("b!");
};
function c(){
    alert("c!");
};
function d(){
    alert("d!");
};

</script>
</head>
<body>
<!--  Berechnung Spiraldurchmesser -->
    <input type="button" name="btn_set_StartenAlle" id="btn_set_StartenAlle" 
           value="Alle berechnen" onclick="StartenAlle()">  
    
     
    rphi = <input type="text" name="rphiwert" id="rphiwert" readonly> </input>
    <br><br>
    <!--  Berechnung Spiralbreite -->
    bsp = <input type="text" name="bspwert" id="bspwert" readonly> </input>
    <br><br>
    
    <!--  Berechnung Radius Auslassquerschnitt -->  
    ra = <input type="text" name="rawert" id="rawert" readonly> </input>
    <br><br>
           
    abstand_aus = <input type="text" name="abstand_auswert" id="abstand_auswert" readonly> </input>
    <br><br>
</body>
</html>
```

Das funktioniert so wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

> Also nochmal, bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung in "Extras->Fehlerkonsole " wenn du deinen Button klickst?



Hm....ich weiß nicht so recht was Du meinst. Ich führe das im Explorer aus...

Mein Code sieht insgesamt so aus. Das mit dem alert habe ich jetzt einmal eingefügt-aber das funktioniert nicht so richtig.


```
<html>

<head>
   <script src="js_src_proe_basis_include.js"> </script> 
   <script src="js_src_proe_basis_funcs.js"> </script>
   <script src="js_src_proe_basismakros.js"> </script>
   <script src="js_src_proe_param_wert_double.js"> </script>
   
   <script type="text/javascript">
```


```
//Deklaration Volumenstrom
	function fkt_set_Vpunkt()
	 {
	   var Vpunktwert = document.eingabe.eing_Vpunkt.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Förderhöhe
     function fkt_set_H()
	 {
	   var Hwert = document.eingabe.eing_H.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Drehzahl
	 function fkt_set_n()
	 {
	   var nwert = document.eingabe.eing_n.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Laufraddurchmesser
	 function fkt_set_d2()
	 {
	   var d2wert = document.eingabe.eing_d2.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Austrittsgeschwindigkeit
	 function fkt_set_c2u()
	 {
	   var c2uwert = document.eingabe.eing_c2u.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Laufradbreite
	 function fkt_set_b2()
	 {
	   var b2wert = document.eingabe.eing_b2.value;
	 }
	
	//Deklaration Breitenfaktor
	 function fkt_set_k_bsp()
	 {
	   var k_bspwert = document.eingabe.eing_k_bsp.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Auslassfaktor
	 function fkt_set_k_a()
	{
	 var k_awert = document.eingabe.eing_k_a.value;
	}
	
	//Deklaration und Berechnung Spiraldurchmesser
    function rphi_wert()
	 {
		var Vpunkt=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_Vpunkt.value);
		var d2=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_d2.value);
		var c2u=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_c2u.value);
		var x2 = ((d2+2*d2/80)*(350*Vpunkt*2)/(180*Math.PI*d2*c2u));
		var x1 = (350*Vpunkt*2)/(360*Math.PI*d2*c2u);
		var rphi = (x1+Math.sqrt(x2))*1000/2;
		document.eingabe.rphiwert.value = rphi;
		rphi = document.eingabe.rphiwert.value;
	
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_rphi(): CALL" + "\n" + "rphi = " + rphi;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
		ProEParamWertDouble("r350", rphi, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);
	   
	   //ProEModellRegen();
		
	 };
	 
	 //Deklaration und Berechnung Pumpengehäusebreite
	 function bsp_wert()
	 {
		var b2=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_b2.value);
		var k_bsp=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_k_bsp.value);
		
		var bsp = k_bsp*b2/2*1000;
		document.eingabe.bspwert.value = bsp;
		bsp = document.eingabe.bspwert.value;
	
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_bsp(): CALL" + "\n" + "bsp = " + bsp;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
	   ProEParamWertDouble("bsp", bsp, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);
	   
	   //ProEModellRegen();
		
	 };
	
	//Deklaration und Berechnung Radius Auslassquerschnitt
	function ra_wert()
	 {
		var H=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_H.value);
		var k_a=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_k_a.value);
		var Vpunkt=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_Vpunkt.value);
		var x1;
		var x2;
		var x3;
		var x4;
		
		x1 = Vpunkt/(Math.PI*k_a);
		x2 = 2*9.81*H;
		x3 = Math.sqrt(x2);
		x4 = x1/x3;
		var ra = Math.sqrt(x4)*1000;
		document.eingabe.rawert.value = ra;
		ra = document.eingabe.rawert.value;
				
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_ra(): CALL" + "\n" + "ra = " + ra;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
	   ProEParamWertDouble("raus", ra, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);
	   
	   //ProEModellRegen();
	   
		
	 };
	
	//Deklaration und Berechnung Abstand Auslassquerschnitt zu Spiralmitte
	function abstand_aus_wert()
	 {
		var d2=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_d2.value);

		var abstand_aus = 1.5*1000*(d2+2*d2/80)/2;
		document.eingabe.abstand_auswert.value = abstand_aus;
		abstand_aus = document.eingabe.abstand_auswert.value;
		
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_abstand_aus(): CALL" + "\n" + "abstand_aus = " + abstand_aus;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
	   ProEParamWertDouble("abstand_aus", abstand_aus, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);

		//ProEModellRegen();
	 };
	 
	 function StartenAlle()
	 {
		rphi_wert();
		bsp_wert();
		ra_wert();
		abstand_aus_wert();
		
	 };
	
	function rphi_wert(){
    alert("rphi_wert!");
	};
	
	function bsp_wert(){
    alert("bsp_wert!");
	};
	
	function ra_wert(){
    alert("ra_wert!");
	};
	
	function abstand_aus_wert(){
    alert("abstand_aus_wert!");
	};
```


```
</script>   
</head>

<body>
<b>Beispiel 301<br>ProE-Bauteil aus benutzerdefinierter Eingabemaske heraus ändern </b><br>
<br>

<form name="eingabe" id="eingabe">
    ProE-Pfad:
	&nbsp;  <input type="text" name="ModelPath" size="88" 
	         value="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\wuenscher\Desktop\Spirale\Arbeitsverz" ><br>
	ProE-Bauteil:
	&nbsp;  <input type="text" name="ModelName" size="32" 
            value="test-para-spirlageh.prt"  > <br>
	<br>
	<input type="button" class="button" name="btn_mdl_open" id="btn_mdl_open" 
	       value="Modell öffnen" onclick="ProEModellOeffnen()"> 
		   
    <input type="button" class="button" name="btn_win_act" id="btn_win_act" 
		   value="(macro) Fenster aktivieren" onclick="myMacroWindowActiv()"> <br> 
	<br>	   
	<input type="button" class="button" name="btn_mdl_getcur" id="btn_mdl_getcur" 
		   value="Arbeits-Modell setzen" onclick="ProEModellAktuell()"> &nbsp;
		   
	Arbeits-Model =  <input type="text" name="ModelNameExt" id="ModelNameExt" 
                            size="24" readonly > &nbsp; 	   
    <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Volumenstrom -->
    Geben Sie den Volumenstrom an:= <input type="text" name="eing_Vpunkt" id="eing_Vpunkt" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_Vpunkt" id="btn_set_Vpunkt" 
	       value="Volumenstrom setzen" onclick="fkt_set_Vpunkt()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 <!-- Eingabemaske Förderhöhe -->
	Geben Sie die Förderhöhe an:= <input type="text" name="eing_H" id="eing_H" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_H" id="btn_set_H" 
	       value="Förderhöhe setzen" onclick="fkt_set_H()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Drehzahl -->
	Geben Sie die Drehzahl an:= <input type="text" name="eing_n" id="eing_n" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_n" id="btn_set_n" 
	       value="Drehzahl setzen" onclick="fkt_set_n()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Laufraddurchmesser -->
	Geben Sie den Laufraddurchmesser an:= <input type="text" name="eing_d2" id="eing_d2" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_d2" id="btn_set_d2" 
	       value="Laufraddurchmesser" onclick="fkt_set_d2()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Einabemaske Laufradaustrittsbreite -->
	 Geben Sie den Laufradaustrittsbreite an:= <input type="text" name="eing_b2" id="eing_b2" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_b2" id="btn_set_b2" 
	       value="Austrittsbreite" onclick="fkt_set_b2()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 
	 <!--  Eingabemaske Breitenfaktor -->
	Geben Sie den Breitenfaktor an (1.2-1.8):= <input type="text" name="eing_k_bsp" id="eing_k_bsp" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_k_bsp" id="btn_set_k_bsp" 
	       value="Breitenfaktor" onclick="fkt_set_k_bsp()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 
	 <!--  Eingabemaske Laufradaustrittsgeschwindigkeit -->
	Geben Sie den Laufradaustrittsgeschwindigkeit an:= <input type="text" name="eing_c2u" id="eing_c2u" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_c2u" id="btn_set_c2u" 
	       value="Austrittsgeschwindigkeit" onclick="fkt_set_c2u()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Auslassfaktor -->
	Geben Sie den Auslassfaktor an (0.1-0.3):= <input type="text" name="eing_k_a" id="eing_k_a" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_k_a" id="btn_set_k_a" 
	       value="Auslassfaktor" onclick="fkt_set_k_a()">	
		   
	<br><br>
	 
	<!--  Berechnung Spiraldurchmesser -->
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_StartenAlle" id="btn_set_StartenAlle" 
	       value="Alle berechnen" onclick="StartenAlle()">	
	
	 
	rphi = <input type="text" name="rphiwert" id="rphiwert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
	<!--  Berechnung Spiralbreite -->
	bsp = <input type="text" name="bspwert" id="bspwert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
	
	<!--  Berechnung Radius Auslassquerschnitt -->	
	ra = <input type="text" name="rawert" id="rawert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
		   
	abstand_aus = <input type="text" name="abstand_auswert" id="abstand_auswert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
	
   
</form>

<form name="ausgabe" id="ausgabe">
     Meldungen:<br>
     <textarea class="meldg" cols="48" rows="16" name="meldg" id="meldg" readonly ></textarea>
</form>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

Das funktioniert bei mir im IE und im Firefox. Bekomme die 4 alert Popus nacheinander. Blockiert dein IE die ausführen des Javascripts?

Allerdings hast du jetzt die Funktionen doppelt. Das ist nicht so gut...


----------



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

Also die alert fehlermeldungen kommen bei mir auch. Das Active X wird erst blockiert und ich kann es zulassen. Habe da noch zusätzlich Dateien in Java script eingebunden, die mir das Berechnen dann irgendwie erlauben-keine Ahnung....das is ne Vorlage.

Was mache ich nun?


----------



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

Also wenn die alert Funktionen nicht drin sind (so wie ich es ursprünglich hatte) dann berechnet er mir nur die erste Funktion (rphi_wert) aus der Funktion StartenAlle(). Die anderen Funktionen werden nicht berechnet. Da liegt also der Hacken...:-(


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

Erstmal schrittweise vorgehn.


```
document.eingabe.rphiwert.value = rphi;
        rphi = document.eingabe.rphiwert.value;
```

Was soll denn das? Erst den value auf die Variable setzen dann die Variable auf den value? Geht den jede Berechnung einzeln? 

Leg doch einfach mal für jede einen Button an und teste sie. Hängen Berechnungen von vorherigen Berechnungen ab?


----------



## p4nth3r (8. Feb 2010)

Es geht jede Berechnung einzeln mit einzelnen Buttons. Ziel ist es nun alle Berechnungen auf einen Button zu bekommen.

Hier mein Code für einzelne Buttons:


```
<html>
<head>
   <script src="js_src_proe_basis_include.js"> </script> 
   <script src="js_src_proe_basis_funcs.js"> </script>
   <script src="js_src_proe_basismakros.js"> </script>
   <script src="js_src_proe_param_wert_double.js"> </script>
   
   <script type="text/javascript">
```


```
//Deklaration Volumenstrom
	function fkt_set_Vpunkt()
	 {
	   var Vpunktwert = document.eingabe.eing_Vpunkt.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Förderhöhe
     function fkt_set_H()
	 {
	   var Hwert = document.eingabe.eing_H.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Drehzahl
	 function fkt_set_n()
	 {
	   var nwert = document.eingabe.eing_n.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Laufraddurchmesser
	 function fkt_set_d2()
	 {
	   var d2wert = document.eingabe.eing_d2.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Austrittsgeschwindigkeit
	 function fkt_set_c2u()
	 {
	   var c2uwert = document.eingabe.eing_c2u.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Laufradbreite
	 function fkt_set_b2()
	 {
	   var b2wert = document.eingabe.eing_b2.value;
	 }
	
	//Deklaration Breitenfaktor
	 function fkt_set_k_bsp()
	 {
	   var k_bspwert = document.eingabe.eing_k_bsp.value;
	 }
	 
	 //Deklaration Auslassfaktor
	 function fkt_set_k_a()
	{
	 var k_awert = document.eingabe.eing_k_a.value;
	}
	
	//Deklaration und Berechnung Spiraldurchmesser
    function rphi_wert()
	 {
		var Vpunkt=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_Vpunkt.value);
		var d2=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_d2.value);
		var c2u=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_c2u.value);
		var x2 = ((d2+2*d2/80)*(350*Vpunkt*2)/(180*Math.PI*d2*c2u));
		var x1 = (350*Vpunkt*2)/(360*Math.PI*d2*c2u);
		var rphi = (x1+Math.sqrt(x2))*1000/2;
		document.eingabe.rphiwert.value = rphi;
		rphi = document.eingabe.rphiwert.value;
	
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_rphi(): CALL" + "\n" + "rphi = " + rphi;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
		ProEParamWertDouble("r350", rphi, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);
	   
	   //ProEModellRegen();
		
	 };
	 
	 //Deklaration und Berechnung Pumpengehäusebreite
	 function bsp_wert()
	 {
		var b2=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_b2.value);
		var k_bsp=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_k_bsp.value);
		
		var bsp = k_bsp*b2/2*1000;
		document.eingabe.bspwert.value = bsp;
		bsp = document.eingabe.bspwert.value;
	
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_bsp(): CALL" + "\n" + "bsp = " + bsp;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
	   ProEParamWertDouble("bsp", bsp, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);
	   
	   //ProEModellRegen();
		
	 };
	
	//Deklaration und Berechnung Radius Auslassquerschnitt
	function ra_wert()
	 {
		var H=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_H.value);
		var k_a=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_k_a.value);
		var Vpunkt=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_Vpunkt.value);
		var x1;
		var x2;
		var x3;
		var x4;
		
		x1 = Vpunkt/(Math.PI*k_a);
		x2 = 2*9.81*H;
		x3 = Math.sqrt(x2);
		x4 = x1/x3;
		var ra = Math.sqrt(x4)*1000;
		document.eingabe.rawert.value = ra;
		ra = document.eingabe.rawert.value;
				
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_ra(): CALL" + "\n" + "ra = " + ra;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
	   ProEParamWertDouble("raus", ra, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);
	   
	   //ProEModellRegen();
	   
		
	 };
	
	//Deklaration und Berechnung Abstand Auslassquerschnitt zu Spiralmitte
	function abstand_aus_wert()
	 {
		var d2=parseFloat(document.eingabe.eing_d2.value);

		var abstand_aus = 1.5*1000*(d2+2*d2/80)/2;
		document.eingabe.abstand_auswert.value = abstand_aus;
		abstand_aus = document.eingabe.abstand_auswert.value;
		
		meldung = "\n \n" + "fkt_set_abstand_aus(): CALL" + "\n" + "abstand_aus = " + abstand_aus;	
	   //oben: mit Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbruch 
       document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
       meldung = "\nModelNameExt = " + document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value;
	   document.ausgabe.meldg.value += meldung;
	   ProEParamWertDouble("abstand_aus", abstand_aus, document.eingabe.ModelNameExt.value);

		//ProEModellRegen();
	 };
```


```
</script>   
</head>

<body>
<b>Beispiel 301<br>ProE-Bauteil aus benutzerdefinierter Eingabemaske heraus ändern </b><br>
<br>

<form name="eingabe" id="eingabe">
    ProE-Pfad:
	&nbsp;  <input type="text" name="ModelPath" size="88" 
	         value="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\wuenscher\Desktop\Spirale\Arbeitsverz" ><br>
	ProE-Bauteil:
	&nbsp;  <input type="text" name="ModelName" size="32" 
            value="test-para-spirlageh.prt"  > <br>
	<br>
	<input type="button" class="button" name="btn_mdl_open" id="btn_mdl_open" 
	       value="Modell öffnen" onclick="ProEModellOeffnen()"> 
		   
    <input type="button" class="button" name="btn_win_act" id="btn_win_act" 
		   value="(macro) Fenster aktivieren" onclick="myMacroWindowActiv()"> <br> 
	<br>	   
	<input type="button" class="button" name="btn_mdl_getcur" id="btn_mdl_getcur" 
		   value="Arbeits-Modell setzen" onclick="ProEModellAktuell()"> &nbsp;
		   
	Arbeits-Model =  <input type="text" name="ModelNameExt" id="ModelNameExt" 
                            size="24" readonly > &nbsp; 	   
    <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Volumenstrom -->
    Geben Sie den Volumenstrom an:= <input type="text" name="eing_Vpunkt" id="eing_Vpunkt" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_Vpunkt" id="btn_set_Vpunkt" 
	       value="Volumenstrom setzen" onclick="fkt_set_Vpunkt()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 <!-- Eingabemaske Förderhöhe -->
	Geben Sie die Förderhöhe an:= <input type="text" name="eing_H" id="eing_H" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_H" id="btn_set_H" 
	       value="Förderhöhe setzen" onclick="fkt_set_H()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Drehzahl -->
	Geben Sie die Drehzahl an:= <input type="text" name="eing_n" id="eing_n" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_n" id="btn_set_n" 
	       value="Drehzahl setzen" onclick="fkt_set_n()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Laufraddurchmesser -->
	Geben Sie den Laufraddurchmesser an:= <input type="text" name="eing_d2" id="eing_d2" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_d2" id="btn_set_d2" 
	       value="Laufraddurchmesser" onclick="fkt_set_d2()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Einabemaske Laufradaustrittsbreite -->
	 Geben Sie den Laufradaustrittsbreite an:= <input type="text" name="eing_b2" id="eing_b2" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_b2" id="btn_set_b2" 
	       value="Austrittsbreite" onclick="fkt_set_b2()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 
	 <!--  Eingabemaske Breitenfaktor -->
	Geben Sie den Breitenfaktor an (1.2-1.8):= <input type="text" name="eing_k_bsp" id="eing_k_bsp" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_k_bsp" id="btn_set_k_bsp" 
	       value="Breitenfaktor" onclick="fkt_set_k_bsp()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 
	 <!--  Eingabemaske Laufradaustrittsgeschwindigkeit -->
	Geben Sie den Laufradaustrittsgeschwindigkeit an:= <input type="text" name="eing_c2u" id="eing_c2u" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_c2u" id="btn_set_c2u" 
	       value="Austrittsgeschwindigkeit" onclick="fkt_set_c2u()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	
	<!--  Eingabemaske Auslassfaktor -->
	Geben Sie den Auslassfaktor an (0.1-0.3):= <input type="text" name="eing_k_a" id="eing_k_a" value=""> &nbsp;
	 	
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_k_a" id="btn_set_k_a" 
	       value="Auslassfaktor" onclick="fkt_set_k_a()">	
		   
	 <br><br>
	 
	<!--  Berechnung Spiraldurchmesser -->
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_rphi" id="btn_set_rphi" 
	       value="rphi berechnen" onclick="rphi_wert()">	
		   
	rphi = <input type="text" name="rphiwert" id="rphiwert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
		 
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_bsp" id="btn_set_bsp" 
	value="bsp berechnen" onclick="bsp_wert()">	
	
	<!--  Berechnung Spiralbreite -->	
	bsp = <input type="text" name="bspwert" id="bspwert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>

	<input type="button" name="btn_set_ra" id="btn_set_ra" 
	       value="ra berechnen" onclick="ra_wert()">	
	
	<!--  Berechnung Radius Auslassquerschnitt -->	
	ra = <input type="text" name="rawert" id="rawert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
	
	<!--  Berechnung Abstand Spiralauslass zu Spiralmitte -->
	<input type="button" name="btn_set_abstand_aus" id="btn_set_abstand_aus" 
	       value="abstand_aus berechnen" onclick="abstand_aus_wert()">	
		   
	abstand_aus = <input type="text" name="abstand_auswert" id="abstand_auswert" readonly> </input>
	<br><br>
```


----------

